# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  FiLIP, smart locator and phone for kids, Filip Technologies Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Filip Technologies Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing FiLIP

 Published on Nov 21, 2013




> When Sten Kirkbak lost his 3-year old son Filip for thirty minutes, it inspired the idea for 'FiLIP': a wearable Smart Locator and Phone for kids designed to keep parents and their young children in touch. Every parent wants their child to have the freedom to explore, discover and just be a kid. Now parents can stay in touch on any adventure.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Filip Wearable Smart Locator and Phone for Kids" 

by Sascha Segan
December 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

FiLIP 2 Review, Wearable Phone, Smart Locator and Watch For Kids 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Today we look at a product that takes some advanced technology and beautifully hides it behind a super simple and easy to use interface. The FiLIP2 allows parents to stay connected with their kids, but still gives kids the space to explore and play.
> 
> It is important to understand that the FiLIP 2 is a phone. This is not a bluetooth device that needs to connect with a phone - the FiLIP2 has it all built-in - phone, GPS, battery, antenna, etc. So far it has worked very well and the user interface is a joy to use.
> 
> Here is more information on the FiLIP 2 -
> 
> FiLIP 2 is the next-generation wearable phone, smart locator and watch for kids ages 4 to 11.
> 
> With FiLIP 2, parents can call, text and locate their child right from their mobile device, allowing children to safely and independently explore, play and grow while staying connected to mom and dad. Whether it's checking to see that your child has made it home from school or sending a text to let him know you're running a few minutes late, FiLIP 2 delivers the extra peace of mind that every parent and child craves.
> ...

----------

